# CM7 GB D2G info



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

1% issue is /not/ the framework. It is tested and working on all other devices *with a working battd*. All those framework edits that the D3 and Defy devs are doing are already incorporated in the CM source.

Please sticky this or close it. 'Nuff said.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

... only I said anything about it. Our battd is working just otherwise it would misreport the values. It is either a server or framework issue. It simply reports what the other servers are saying. So its either not enaled or the server is outputting only in 10% increments


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> ... only I said anything about it. Our battd is working just otherwise it would misreport the values. It is either a server or framework issue. It simply reports what the other servers are saying. So its either not enaled or the server is outputting only in 10% increments


Riddle me this, then: why do some versions of battd report proper charge state and improper charge counter and vice versa?


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Because they need to get the info from the socket the server is using. Hence why your lib server needs to match the daemon.


----------

